# Guttering Issue advise needed please.



## Kingfisher101 (3 Dec 2021)

Sorry to keep bombarding this site with home repair issues, what would you do about this one please.
In September I had all my guttering down one side re felted and stuck back down with a blowtorch because it leaked. I paid the roofer. Following heavy rainfall it still leaked badly in one place round a pipe. I got back in touch with him and he put some sealant of some type on it and guess what it still leaked on the brickwork down the house. He said then that he would return and re felt this section. He came to my house about 3 weeks ago and said he would come round when he came back off holiday. Time elapsed and there was no show. I phoned him and he said he had been delayed abroad due to covid and that he would come hopefully last week, if not this week definitely. I rung back yesterday and he said he would come Saturday at the latest.
I personally don't think hes going to attend and sort out the issue. If he doesn't what would you do? ask him again or ask for a partial refund or go to the CAB and get some advise? or send him a letter before action?. I just want my guttering fixed for the winter.


----------



## Alex321 (3 Dec 2021)

Well guttering is not usually felted.

I *have* seen felt extending out from under the bottom row of slates into the gutter, but it isn't that common IME, and I have never seen the felt stuck to the guttering, so that seems really odd.

If it is leaking, it is most commonly down to one of three things, two of which are really overflow rather than leak. It can be from a joint, where the joint is not properly sealed - which could well be the case near a downpipe. Second is a blocked downpipe, causing the gutter to fill up and overflow. If the slope is correct, then the downpipe will be at the low point, so against that would overflow at or near the downpipe. Third is if there is insufficient slope, or the slope is in the wrong direction, when it will fill and overflow somewhere else than the downpipe.

If it *is* down to felting, then most likely he did a bodge job, just pushing some felt under the edge tiles/slates, and possibly ovver the top of any existing felt. If so, and there is a leak in a slate or tile higher up the roof, which is running down the felt under them, then it would go under the new felt he has added as well, and would never get into the gutter, but would drip down behind it.


----------



## wafter (3 Dec 2021)

Gut says shoot google review and do it yourself. YMMV.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (3 Dec 2021)

Its a concrete gutter and had old felt on all the way round. The old felt was all taken off and taken away. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Alex321 (3 Dec 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> Its a concrete gutter and had old felt on all the way round. The old felt was all taken off and taken away. Thanks for your help.


Ah. Never thought of concrete.

Yes, concrete guttering is rather different. It needs the felt because concrete is porous. Modern guttering is normally made from non-porous materials.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (3 Dec 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Ah. Never thought of concrete.
> 
> Yes, concrete guttering is rather different. It needs the felt because concrete is porous. Modern guttering is normally made from non-porous materials.


 Thanks for your help. What i think may have happened is that he doesnt know what to do and the job is beyond him that's why hes stalling? If he doesn't sort it out or cant I'll ask for a refund and ask for recommendations from other people for someone very reputable. Its not like the roofs falling in but I need it sorting for the winter.


----------



## TissoT (3 Dec 2021)

Move on and find someone who knows what they are doing, Even if they have to strip back and start again.

If he cant fix the problem he's not going to.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (3 Dec 2021)

TissoT said:


> Move on and find someone who knows what they are doing, Even if they have to strip back and start again.
> 
> If he cant fix the problem he's not going to.


 Yes I think this but I've paid him and if hes not going to or able to fix it then I want a refund even a partial one. Its this that gets me.


----------



## TissoT (3 Dec 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> Yes I think this but I've paid him and if hes not going to or able to fix it then I want a refund even a partial one. Its this that gets me.


I understand its a hard pill to swallow once he has been paid.

But the damage it will cause leaking in it will cost you more in the long run.

There should be some sort of guarantee with this work. If he's a reputable guy may be you can come to some agreement.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (3 Dec 2021)

TissoT said:


> I understand its a hard pill to swallow once he has been paid.
> 
> But the damage it will cause leaking in it will cost you more in the long run.
> 
> There should be some sort of guarantee with this work. If he's a reputable guy may be you can come to some agreement.


 Thanks for taking the time to reply. Yes his work is guaranteed and hes been going years, hes always been a roofer and is in his 60s/late 50s now. What I'm going to do is give him a few more days if he doesn't turn up tomorrow and then phone and just say either he needs to sort it out or give me a partial refund.


----------



## TissoT (3 Dec 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply. Yes his work is guaranteed and hes been going years, hes always been a roofer and is in his 60s/late 50s now. What I'm going to do is give him a few more days if he doesn't turn up tomorrow and then phone and just say either he needs to sort it out or give me a partial refund.


That's a good Plan. Stress to him its causing internal damage and the problem needs urgent attention.


----------



## Drago (4 Dec 2021)

Im hoping you laid on your credit card...makes getting a refund easier.

You paid him to repair gutter and eradicate these leaks, and he has failed to do so. I would suggest he either does what he was paid to do properly and in short order, or refunds you your money.

Id ask for a refund, if if not forthcoming hed be receiving the small claims court forms.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (4 Dec 2021)

Yes thanks that's what I'm going to do. He has until Monday then I'll ring and say either you do it or you refund me. Its not a small amount either its £390 as its a long gutter. I've got a receipt and everything and this has been going on now for 2 months since it was initially re felted. We cant afford to lose that money. If it was just £50 or so I'd let it go. Its really annoying me tbh. I feel stupid for ringing up all the time when its his fault not mine.


----------



## icowden (4 Dec 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> Yes thanks that's what I'm going to do. He has until Monday then I'll ring and say either you do it or you refund me. Its not a small amount either its £390 as its a long gutter. I've got a receipt and everything and this has been going on now for 2 months since it was initially re felted. We cant afford to lose that money. If it was just £50 or so I'd let it go. Its really annoying me tbh. I feel stupid for ringing up all the time when its his fault not mine.



To be fair, I'm not sure that a full refund is warranted since you asked him to refelt the gutter and he has done that. Your best approach would be to get a quote from another builder to solve the leak (and assess the work if you think it is substandard). That is then the amount you can claim back in a small claim. It also means that you can contact builder A and say "Look - I appreciate that you don't seem to want to fix the problem. I can get someone else to do it for £x, so if you refund me that we can avoid going to the small claims court.

Put that in writing (an email will do), so that you have written evidence.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (4 Dec 2021)

He's here!! now, getting the water out and drying it off then replacing the bitumen. He said he did want to do the job as I said that I wasnt sure!. So I'll see how it goes. Thanks.


----------

